# Cecil Taylor invented Grinding Jazz he a genieous



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the great live paris concert, i would kill to get the original vynil and im not even joking, on black lion label LP and improvisation so wonderful.

What is similar in grinding early jazz, people that blugeon piano like crazy it's insane and startling.

Who were the first to do this kind of hardcore blugeoning of piano, pre cecil taylor.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean wth grinding, but I think Taylor was the first pianist to approach the piano the same way Jackson Pollock dripped colors. There are earlier examples of free jazz (Lennie Tristano on stuff like Descent into maelstrom, and even before on Intuition), and some contemporaries like Legendary Hasaan (also known as Hasaan Ibn Ali) but his style is different.
In a certain way certain classical stuff like Jean Barraquè's Sonata or Galina Ustvolskaya's Piano sonata n.6 could remind of Cecil Taylor, but obviously it's composed music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know anybody before Cecil, but afterwards there's Don Pullen who recorded a lot of good stuff, and DD Jackson. DD's first album Peace Song with David Murray is a great record. The Don Pullen Black Saint box is a good set.


----------

